# Outdoor range near Atlanta



## Jagter (Nov 9, 2012)

Anyone know of a decent outdoor shooting range near Atlanta (other than Wilson Shoals)


----------



## jesnic (Nov 9, 2012)

Dekalb county firing range. It's over by Stonecrest Mall. Just have to pick a time when the dept. is not there shooting.


----------



## timtim2008 (Jan 14, 2013)

^  how much is range time?  any restrictions?


----------



## creo971 (Jan 18, 2013)

Advance Bullet is 1 mile south of I-20, villa rica exit. New indoor range opened today in Newnan.


----------



## auskip07 (Jun 15, 2013)

They have not allowed any civilians to shoot at Dekab county police range  for almost 8 months.    If you do happen to want to go  you need to call the number 770 484 3045  and clear it with them  on the 1st and 2nd friday of the month.

Not really a great deal if you are interested in practicing on a consistent basis.


----------



## donald-f (Jun 15, 2013)

There is a range at Charlie Elliot WMA and there is no charge.


----------



## mdgreco191 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cedar Creek WMA is free too.


----------



## Roadking65 (Aug 30, 2013)

There is a day use fee at Charles Elliot. Or you can buy a wma stamp and its free after that. I use that range often. Its nice but a bit away from Newnan area. They have covered shooting areas with concrete. Max range is 100 yds. There is a modified, single seater outhouse only for nature calls.


----------

